# Spitting up water...constantly



## Toki'smom (Nov 15, 2008)

We just got a 9 month old Pit mix who is spitting up nearly every time he drinks water! He will guzzle down a whole bowlful if we give it to him and then 30 seconds later I'm cleaning it up off the floor...the spit up is mostly clear but is thicker than just water. Is this a guzzling water problem or something else? We were told he has a sensitive stomach and was being fed SD which I'm not crazy about and I would like to switch him but I'm afraid to with his sensitivity issues...any suggestions would be helpful. -Thanks


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Toki'smom said:


> We just got a 9 month old Pit mix who is spitting up nearly every time he drinks water! He will guzzle down a whole bowlful if we give it to him and then 30 seconds later I'm cleaning it up off the floor...the spit up is mostly clear but is thicker than just water. Is this a guzzling water problem or something else? We were told he has a sensitive stomach and was being fed SD which I'm not crazy about and I would like to switch him but I'm afraid to with his sensitivity issues...any suggestions would be helpful. -Thanks


when I saw the title I thought to myself that pup is drinking to fast 
and thats exactly what is happening.... 
I would not give him a whole bowl of water 
give him a reasonable amount and see if that makes a difference 

what he is vomiting is stomach material (ie. bile and all of the stuff in your stomach, acid... etc and water) 

I would slow him down 
and that should solve your problem 
I would also consider a change in food SD is really not a great food and there are many other options out there that you can consider.... 

but as for your immediate question 
you might need to limit water for a while at least the amount he can drink at any one time.... 

a blood panel might also be in order just to make sure there isn't a medical reason for the guzzling.... 

s


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I think I saw a dish that was made for this purpose. Let me see if I can find it......here it is: http://inthecompanyofdogs.com/itemd...3&Sort=&pagelen=&T1=D74098+FWT&PageNo=3&pos=9


----------



## Toki'smom (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for your suggestions. I've been looking at ordering the Drink Better Bowl. We're taking him to the vet tomorrow so hopefully he will suggest the same. This dog seems to be obsessed with water!


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Welcome to DF. Congrats on your new pup. 

I'm glad he's having a vet exam tomorrow, please let us know what the vet says.

Write down all your questions so you don't forget to ask... Be sure to take a fecal sample with you on your first visit.


----------



## Toki'smom (Nov 15, 2008)

The vet has suggested that we keep a journal of how much Toki drinks, how fast, how often he urinates and how often he spits up for a week. Her concern is that he may be drinking so fast for a reason. We have been doing this for the past few days although it seems that if I am really on top of regulating how much and how fast he drinks we can avoid large messes. She is doing some research to see if there's anything that might connect the water issue with his attention tremors (eyes and head wobble a bit). We may need to do a blood and urine analysis to make sure he's not diabetic or anything like that.

In the meantime I am trying not to change anything else in his routine for the sake of consistency. After we have found and hopefully resolved the problem then we can work on switching his food.

My question about the Drink Better Bowl...I know that the idea is to obstruct/limit his ability to slurp water. Does anyone know of a way to do this with a regular bowl rather than buying a $30 bowl that may or may not work? I've thought of attaching something to the center so he has to drink around it...any ideas?


----------



## Bearjing (Oct 24, 2008)

If you could find something like a nerf type frizzbe that was totally safe - not toxic and what not -- that fit into the dog bowl right, it seems like you could cut a hole in the center, then float it on the water just like that bowl does. It would have to be slighly concave (domed or whatever) so the center part would sink a bit. You might be able to experiment with weighting the nerf thingy down some so it would sink the right amount.

It might be easier to just earn the extra $ and buy the bowl than find the right kind of nerfy - floaty thing, but if you could find it, w/ a little experimentation it could probably be made to work.

All bets are off on whether the pup would just pull it out of the bowl though! I suspect you'd need a method of securing the thing... I know my guys would just pick it up and play with it.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

What about placing a colander in the bowl? Or putting a bunch of ice cubes in a bowl?


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I would try the suggestions on this link http://www.ehow.com/how_2135835_keep-dog-drinking-fast.html Good tips at bottom of article.

I hope it works. ((cross fingers))


----------



## Toki'smom (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, we made an appointment for blood and urine analysis...Let's hope everything comes back normal  I've tried putting a large obstruction in his bowl..no dice. I also tried letting the water return to room temp...filtered water...everything short of spoon feeding him-which I'm not above trying! Let's just hope he's healthy and then I will try to deal with his gluttony. I'm probably just going to order the Drink Better Bowl and cross my fingers that it works. It's funny because he eats his food very slowly but he's just obsessed with water. Hopefully by next week I'll have good news, or at least a good solution. Thanks to everyone who's following the plight of my dear Toki!


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm wondering if raising his water/food bowls would help. ???

I'm glad you have a vet appointment, be sure to keep us updated.


----------



## Toki'smom (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello all! It's been a while and we got the test results on Friday. Unfortunately Toki has some abnormal kidney functions and in a 9 month old pup that's not a very good sign. However this may be why he is drinking so much water because his kidneys need to work harder to filter. That being said, more testing is in order including a culture and sensitivity test, ultrasound and x-rays. Hopefully this will be a minor problem that can be solved through a special diet. There is also the chance that it could be a major problem which would mean a shortened life expectancy. Let's all root for the former. I'm not sure when we'll be able to get the testing done as all this is very expensive, but my vet said that because his weight and size are normal and he seems to be doing well for the moment there is not a huge rush so I may just do the culture and sensitivity for now until the holidays are over. He's doing better with the water these days. I am keeping it at room temperature and keeping water more available. I think he may have been gulping because he thought we weren't going to give him any more . He still spits up but is only once or twice a day, and some days he doesn't do it at all. 

Thanks again for your thoughts and support! I'll keep you updated on testing as we get it done.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for the update on Toki. I'm crossing fingers and paws that this will be a minor problem, and maybe he'll grow out of it?? 

Sending many positive thoughts Toki's way. Be sure to keep us up to date.


----------

